# Motion decoy batteries



## bhartman

Question,I have a motion teal that runs on 4AA batteries. It the flapping wing type and eats the batteries, even with the times. Anyone run rechargeable batts in these with any success ? Thanks Brian


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

Try Eneloop. They are great batteries for everything!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I have some AA mojo's and I use energizer rechargables in the battery packs. They do the job and hold up with the big 6 volts


----------



## bhartman

Thanks guys I picked up the energizers along with a charger couldn't find the eneloops. Read they are the best I'll keep looking Brian


----------



## Rabbeye

Real duck hunters don't need mojos...........learn how to set decoys and use a duck call then you don't need batteries.


----------



## bhartman

It another tool on the tough days


----------



## RobFyl

What's a "real" duck hunter?? Lol Gimmie a break!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Rabbeye said:


> Real duck hunters don't need mojos...........learn how to set decoys and use a duck call then you don't need batteries.


After 25+ years in the blind and many, many limits along with Trips to Arkansas, Tenn, Michigan, southern Indiana, Dakotas etc. I consider myself a real duck hunter. Guess what, I have a couple of Mojos as well.

Crazy statement you made!!!!


----------



## bhartman

Well as for me, I know how to set a spread for most conditions and can call ducks well. Like I said it's another tool. You know like decoys and calls! Real good duck hunters wouldn't need any thing I guess. Sounds just like my know it all son


----------



## RobFyl

I guess real duck hunters DO have and use mojo's. Sorry guys statements like his rub me the wrong way. It's just another tool in the tool box. Some days you need it some you don't. I betcha he has flocked decoys etc.. Real duck hunters still only use painted cork decoys lol!! Merry Christmas fellas! I hope Santa brings all the real duck hunters many more limits of green heads.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior

RobFyl said:


> I guess real duck hunters DO have and use mojo's. Sorry guys statements like his rub me the wrong way. It's just another tool in the tool box. Some days you need it some you don't. I betcha he has flocked decoys etc.. Real duck hunters still only use painted cork decoys lol!! Merry Christmas fellas! I hope Santa brings all the real duck hunters many more limits of green heads.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Not cork, but foam 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rabbeye

No cork for me, but I do use old herters and restles that are hand painted each year plus I use a very old browning a-5. Yes you can say I'm old school. 

Best advice I can give is learn how to set decoys for the spot you hunt, each are a little different. I have hunted the same blind for the last 35 years, I know how to set for that spot. Most don't know how to set decoys for any given day so using a mojo can help at times for these hunters. Mojos are not nearly as effective as they were 10 years go because everyone uses them. Guys across the lake run them every time they hunt and I watch more ducks flair from it than it decoys but they are convinced they have to have one or two out all times. Helps me, they just haven't figured it out yet. 

Secondly learn how to work ducks with a call, big difference than learning how to blow a call. I'm not the best sounding on a call, but I can read ducks and call accordingly. Most call way way too much. I always laugh when I here how the ducks are call shy late season, here's a hint they are call shy early season when they are over called. Guys just use that excuse late season when they flair ducks with a call. Try calling h
F as much as you normally do, then call half as much again and most will be getting close on how much to call. Plus make sounds ducks actually can make instead off sounds they can't even make. Basically sound realistic. I use an old Dixie mallard call by the way. 

I shun all of the high tech gimmicks in duck hunting from decoys to calls to shotgun shells. I also find it funny that guys spend a ton of money on decoys and ect. To get ducks close then go out and spend $3 a shell so they can kill a duck at 60 plus yds which 99 percent don't have the ability to hit unless it is dumb luck. Doesn't make sense.......the whole point in all of this is to see how close you can get the ducks not how far you can kill them. Me, I don't shot over 35 yards. I would rather know my skill and knowledge killed the duck, not shooting at 60 yards and bunch of other crap that made it easy. 

I highly doubt any of you so called duck hunters could rivial my skill set or knowledge, so continue to think you are real duck hunters. I just chuckle........


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Rabbeye said:


> No cork for me, but I do use old herters and restles that are hand painted each year plus I use a very old browning a-5. Yes you can say I'm old school.
> 
> Best advice I can give is learn how to set decoys for the spot you hunt, each are a little different. I have hunted the same blind for the last 35 years, I know how to set for that spot. Most don't know how to set decoys for any given day so using a mojo can help at times for these hunters. Mojos are not nearly as effective as they were 10 years go because everyone uses them. Guys across the lake run them every time they hunt and I watch more ducks flair from it than it decoys but they are convinced they have to have one or two out all times. Helps me, they just haven't figured it out yet.
> 
> Secondly learn how to work ducks with a call, big difference than learning how to blow a call. I'm not the best sounding on a call, but I can read ducks and call accordingly. Most call way way too much. I always laugh when I here how the ducks are call shy late season, here's a hint they are call shy early season when they are over called. Guys just use that excuse late season when they flair ducks with a call. Try calling h
> F as much as you normally do, then call half as much again and most will be getting close on how much to call. Plus make sounds ducks actually can make instead off sounds they can't even make. Basically sound realistic. I use an old Dixie mallard call by the way.
> 
> I shun all of the high tech gimmicks in duck hunting from decoys to calls to shotgun shells. I also find it funny that guys spend a ton of money on decoys and ect. To get ducks close then go out and spend $3 a shell so they can kill a duck at 60 plus yds which 99 percent don't have the ability to hit unless it is dumb luck. Doesn't make sense.......the whole point in all of this is to see how close you can get the ducks not how far you can kill them. Me, I don't shot over 35 yards. I would rather know my skill and knowledge killed the duck, not shooting at 60 yards and bunch of other crap that made it easy.
> 
> I highly doubt any of you so called duck hunters could rivial my skill set or knowledge, so continue to think you are real duck hunters. I just chuckle........



Bro,
You are not going to make any new friends coming on here and acting like you do. My glasses might be a little dirty, but reading this statement you made:

*"I highly doubt any of you so called duck hunters could rivial my skill set or knowledge, so continue to think you are real duck hunters. I just chuckle......."*

Makes you look ignorant to put it nicely. I can with great confidence assure you that just because you own some garage sale waders and decoys and your grandpa's duck call doesn't make you a "Real Duck Hunter"!! 

I belong to a famous duck club in Lonoke Arkansas and have been swatting green tops most of my life, and have forgotten probably more then you know about duck hunting. Does this make me a "Real Duck Hunter"? Nope, I put my waders on just like you do. (From the sounds of it, my waders, calls and decoys might just be a little newer).

Please do us all a favor, save the chest pounding for somewhere else on the web and go back to lurking if you don't have any advice!!

As for the motion battery question - You might be able to convert the robo over to accept e-collar batteries (Dogtra to be exact). These recharge nicely and hold a charge for a LONG time. Let me know I can probably engineer something for you to try!

Good luck!


----------



## Rabbeye

I gave tons of advice in my post, apparently your reading comprehension is low. My waders are top quality, never said I shunned good clothing since I like to be warm and dry. Belonging to a duck club or "swatting green tops" doesn't make you a duck hunter just so you know. You seem to know more about wiring up mojos than actually hunting ducks, are you an electrican?

For you guys that need those long running mojos try a trolling motor battery. All you need to do is run wires to it sitting on shore. 

Im not looking to make new friends on the web, I have plenty as it is. 

By the way what is the name of the "famous" duck club you belong to?


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Rabbeye said:


> I gave tons of advice in my post, apparently your reading comprehension is low. My waders are top quality, never said I shunned good clothing since I like to be warm and dry. Belonging to a duck club or "swatting green tops" doesn't make you a duck hunter just so you know. You seem to know more about wiring up mojos than actually hunting ducks, are you an electrican?
> 
> For you guys that need those long running mojos try a trolling motor battery. All you need to do is run wires to it sitting on shore.
> 
> Im not looking to make new friends on the web, I have plenty as it is.
> 
> By the way what is the name of the "famous" duck club you belong to?


Reading comprehension is relatively high, considering that I chose my career to be Technical Design Engineer (Not a real easy goal to achieve). I do know a little bit about electricity and the schematics of electrical in general. Early in my career I had an article written about my works in developing VOIP technology and I proudly was awarded for my skills. 

As for you making new friends, I just hope you keep the ones you have. Because with the attitude that you have in your internet forum writings, you will not gain any new (as stated before).

I pasted a link to the club that I proudly look forward to going to each year. This is a wonderful place and highly recommend anyone making a trip to the timber choose them for your visit!

http://www.fiveoaksducklodge.com/index.html

Good luck in the blind and I hope you shart in your waders!!


----------



## Rabbeye

Doesn't look like a private club to me. Seems like anyone can hunt here is they want to pay the money. To be a club and you a member it would have to be exclusive, this isn't. 

Exclusive would be the Canadian Club which I have hunted many many times in the past.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

weekendwarrior said:


> bro,
> you are not going to make any new friends coming on here and acting like you do. My glasses might be a little dirty, but reading this statement you made:
> 
> *"i highly doubt any of you so called duck hunters could rivial my skill set or knowledge, so continue to think you are real duck hunters. I just chuckle......."*
> 
> makes you look ignorant to put it nicely. I can with great confidence assure you that just because you own some garage sale waders and decoys and your grandpa's duck call doesn't make you a "real duck hunter"!!
> 
> I belong to a famous duck club in lonoke arkansas and have been swatting green tops most of my life, and have forgotten probably more then you know about duck hunting. Does this make me a "real duck hunter"? Nope, i put my waders on just like you do. (from the sounds of it, my waders, calls and decoys might just be a little newer).
> 
> Please do us all a favor, save the chest pounding for somewhere else on the web and go back to lurking if you don't have any advice!!
> 
> As for the motion battery question - you might be able to convert the robo over to accept e-collar batteries (dogtra to be exact). These recharge nicely and hold a charge for a long time. Let me know i can probably engineer something for you to try!
> 
> Good luck!



.........+1


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Where's the smiley icon eating popcorn when you need it?


----------



## WeekendWarrior

Rabbeye said:


> Doesn't look like a private club to me. Seems like anyone can hunt here is they want to pay the money. To be a club and you a member it would have to be exclusive, this isn't.
> 
> Exclusive would be the Canadian Club which I have hunted many many times in the past.


You are a piece of work! You need to lose the brain set of "Nobody hates a duck hunter more then another duck hunter". Btw - in your infinite wisdom, decoys, mojo's and calls mean nothing if you have the "X". 

Question about your Canada hunts? Do your birds have color????? Nope, juveniles thus meaning non-educated (similar to you). This makes for easy pickins!!!!! (Again similar to you)

Hunt the South where the birds have seen everything and heard everything. These birds are EDUCATED!!!!! 

You have no clue!! 

Good luck - Don't forget to brush your tooth!!!!


----------



## Rabbeye

I hunted the Canadian Club in November, not early September. Birds were well educated by then. I hunt in central Ohio on public ground, hardly the X if that was what you were referring to. BTW, hunting in Canada was hardly a slam dunk, still had to work for them. Had many mornings where we didn't shoot at all, had days where we killed more than I will say. What I will say is this though, I have seen more ducks killed out of a blind in 1 day than what a blind could kill in an entire season in Ohio. I have learned from Indian guides, they are the best in the business. What works there, works here. Never saw one of them have to use a mojo like the guides down south do. 

Your insults are also incorrect, I have all my teeth, an MBA, and a clue!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

You guys realize that Rabbeye is probably a 15 year old internet troll right? Feeding him responses just makes him that much happier.

As for the original question - I bought two of the new mojos with the AA batteries this year. The two times I tried them they died in 3 hours and 2.5 hours. Both days were very cold and windy. However that's when I duck hunt! What good does it do if my batteries die after 3 hours every time its 19 degrees out. I clipped off the connector, put on plugs to transform it into the old 6V battery style and can't be happier. Those batteries last all day and can easily be changed. Plus I don't have to buy bricks of AA batteries every other day. The mojo works perfectly.


----------



## Rabbeye

Lol.........if you put that time learning how to hunt ducks as you do figuring out how to run your mojo you'd be good. 

For all you mojoers out there that need to run em all day and flair ducks my way, use a trolling motor battery, set it on shore and run 10 gauge wire to it. Can run all the mojos you want off of 1 battery for several days. Wings spin nice and fast too!


----------



## rangerpig250

Rabbeye said:


> I highly doubt any of you so called duck hunters could rivial my skill set or knowledge, so continue to think you are real duck hunters. I just chuckle........


I'm not even a duck hunter, but your posts on here are absurd!!! Well I certainly hope your duck knowledge surpasses your infinite deer knowledge! As you argued the law stating that hunter orange must be worn by all deer hunters (even bow hunters) in the woods during youth shotgun!!! Even after I posted the law proving that you must, you still argued that bow hunters don't need orange.Hope people didn't listen to your ignorance on that subject!!! So go blow your horn a little more ya tool!!!!!


----------



## ldrjay

Wonder what time his show is on and what channel seeing how great he is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rangerpig250

ldrjay said:


> Wonder what time his show is on and what channel seeing how great he is.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's on MTV2, it's called "Jackass"


----------



## Alaskan

I thought Kurt Gowdy was dead? Don't know what ****** you are hunting with, but I've been around their guides several times and guess what....they have spinners. Usually when a guy has to tell you how smart he is, he's just trying to convince himself.


----------



## ducky152000

rangerpig250 said:


> I'm not even a duck hunter, but your posts on here are absurd!!! Well I certainly hope your duck knowledge surpasses your infinite deer knowledge! As you argued the fact that hunter orange must be worn by all deer hunters (even bow hunters) in the woods during youth shotgun!!! Hope people didn't listen to your ignorance on that subject!!! So go blow your horn a little more ya tool!!!!!


He is right about the hunter orange during youth. read your laws! i am not standing up for this guy either. sounds to me he thinks his way is the only way to kill ducks. i hardly ever use mojos on water every one uses them but in fields they cause mass murder on greenheads and blacks.


----------



## rangerpig250

Ducky152000, Rabeye was the one arguing against it! Even after I copied and pasted the law on my post.


----------



## rangerpig250

ducky152000 said:


> He is right about the hunter orange during youth. read your laws! i am not standing up for this guy either. sounds to me he thinks his way is the only way to kill ducks. i hardly ever use mojos on water every one uses them but in fields they cause mass murder on greenheads and blacks.


Fixed my post, wasn't real clear on what side he was arguing! Sorry


----------



## MAKtackle

rangerpig250 said:


> I'm not even a duck hunter, but your posts on here are absurd!!! Well I certainly hope your duck knowledge surpasses your infinite deer knowledge! As you argued the law stating that hunter orange must be worn by all deer hunters (even bow hunters) in the woods during youth shotgun!!! Even after I posted the law proving that you must, you still argued that bow hunters don't need orange.Hope people didn't listen to your ignorance on that subject!!! So go blow your horn a little more ya tool!!!!!


+1
Unfortunately there are too many of these "know it all" types. It's fun watching them make an azz out of themselves on the internet. 

Let us know how the recharge batt's work out for you. Unfortunately those cheap mojo combo packs run on AA. Just found that out yesterday. I love my first baby mojo that came with recharge batt and added remote to save batt life and other fowl from flaring. 

It pays to hunt smarter not harder. Horrible idea using marine batt. those things weigh a ton . 

Please spend more time up in Canada Rabbeye and chase more birds our way. The local birds here do educate fast, we love those dumb Canada uneducated birds that have been chased by the Indians and their old ways.


----------



## Scioto jetsled

Ahhhhhh cheap entertainment lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alaskan

Lord I hope this guy starts a seminar thread.....I'd love to learn from the best. Canadian Club....read BAIT.


----------



## Rabbeye

Alaska. I never saw the golden carpet out when I hunted there. Yep lots of rumors from guys that never set foot on the place. There were places on the reservation that baited heavily but didnt hunt those. The Canadian club had marshes that were so good there was no need to bait. They controlled the pressure unlike the places that had to bait to have good hunting.


----------



## 9Left

Rabbeye...did you get some sand stuck somewhere?? Get it out and stop being a donkey


----------



## buckeyebowman

Not going to enter the Mojo debate, but Rabbeye does have a valid point about duck calling that can be extended to calling just about any kind of wildlife.

I read a comment once that went, "The greatest waterfowl conservation tool ever invented is a duck call in the hands of someone who doesn't know how to use it!"


----------



## Alaskan

Rabbeye said:


> Alaska. I never saw the golden carpet out when I hunted there. Yep lots of rumors from guys that never set foot on the place. There were places on the reservation that baited heavily but didnt hunt those. The Canadian club had marshes that were so good there was no need to bait. They controlled the pressure unlike the places that had to bait to have good hunting.


If you hunted goose lake club or st Anne's you did. You didn't see it because they eat it. If you have been around those clubs so much you would know about the holding / resting ponds....


----------



## Captain Kevin

I shot a duck once. and a goose. Can I get in the arguement now with my credentials?


----------



## Captain Kevin

Rabbeye said:


> Real duck hunters don't need mojos...........learn how to set decoys and use a duck call then you don't need batteries.


Rabbeye, I have read your list of credentials, however, far be it for this uneducated hillbilly to point out your flawed statement, but, Scouting is what a waterfowler needs to master before he sets a decoy, or blows a call. You can't kill ducks, if there are no ducks to kill.............Now if you wish to discuss waterfowling, feel free to pm me. Many fellow hunters now refer to me as "The Bus Driver" because I've "taken them to school" over the subject of ducks, and geese. I'd be happy to see if I can learn you sumpton two.


----------



## rangerpig250

captain kevin said:


> rabbeye, i have read your list of credentials, however, far be it for this uneducated hillbilly to point out your flawed statement, but, scouting is what a waterfowler needs to master before he sets a decoy, or blows a call. You can't kill ducks, if there are no ducks to kill.............now if you wish to discuss waterfowling, feel free to pm me. Many fellow hunters now refer to me as "the bus driver" because i've "taken them to school" over the subject of ducks, and geese. I'd be happy to see if i can learn you sumpton two.









......,,,,,,,..


----------



## bhartman

Well, I'm glade I didn't ask what breed of dog or make of shotgun was better. I killed a bunch of ducks and geese this season while field hunting. I use the spinners on dark overcast days and I use the timer/remotes to shut them off for geese. It has worked well. I did have to change up the spread for the geese a few times to get them to commit. Wait, dose that trick make me a Real Hunter? I officially made it, I can quit now. Thanks to all that contributed info. I went with the recharge Eneloops Thanks Brian


----------



## rangerpig250

bhartman said:


> Well, I'm glade I didn't ask what breed of dog or make of shotgun was better. I killed a bunch of ducks and geese this season while field hunting. I use the spinners on dark overcast days and I use the timer/remotes to shut them off for geese. It has worked well. I did have to change up the spread for the geese a few times to get them to commit. Wait, dose that trick make me a Real Hunter? I officially made it, I can quit now. Thanks to all that contributed info. I went with the recharge Eneloops Thanks Brian


Yeah, you'll learn that on this site there are plenty of people that can't simply answer the question ! They like to hijack the post and spew their ignorance! According to morons like this, their way is the only way!! Not going to point fingers, but in this case, you know who you are!!!!


----------



## Rabbeye

Captain Kevlar. Bus driver????? Lol.......I bet your the master. I would love to discuss the finer points of water fowling with you anytime you wish. I would really appreciate any learnin you be willin to teach me. I sure was a hopin that one of youins would take me under ur wing. Just got me a new call walsmart and I'm a needen a lesson or to . I just thanks a person like you willin to learn me good on duk huntin. 


stinger Spoons

Black water Decoys

Dixie Mallard Calls

Wishin I Was Fishin Customer Lures. 


By the way....zink calls suck (or blow)


----------



## rangerpig250

rangerpig250 said:


> Yeah, you'll learn that on this site there are plenty of people that can't simply answer the question ! They like to hijack the post and spew their ignorance! According to morons like this, their way is the only way!! Not going to point fingers, but in this case, you know who you are!!!!


Ok, I lied, I'm pointing fingers !!!!
l
l
l
l 
l l l
l l l
l l l
l l l 
l


----------



## Captain Kevin

Rabbeye, There ain't no learnin' folk like youins. Now whereins I come from, we don't take to hangin' much with fella's like ya'll. It usually ends up in a court appearence for one or all, and a mergency' room visit for one or sometimes all. Now, that bein' said, the word of the day for you is omellete. I'll use that in a sentence for ya'. I'm going to back out of this conversation cause omellete you keep what dignity you have left.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Rabbeye said:


> By the way....zink calls suck (or blow)


Yup, just went over the line...
Kev, when are we gonna shoot some geese, only a few days left! SCHOOL BUS!!!


----------



## rangerpig250

Captain Kevin said:


> Rabbeye, There ain't no learnin' folk like youins. Now whereins I come from, we don't take to hangin' much with fella's like ya'll. It usually ends up in a court appearence for one or all, and a mergency' room visit for one or sometimes all. Now, that bein' said, the word of the day for you is omellete. I'll use that in a sentence for ya'. I'm going to back out of this conversation cause omellete you keep what dignity you have left.


That was funny right there! Actually shot Pepsi out my nose!!!!


----------



## Captain Kevin

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Yup, just went over the line...
> Kev, when are we gonna shoot some geese, only a few days left! SCHOOL BUS!!!


Let me do some looking in the morning, and maybe we can do a shoot on Saturday. I'll see if my Paralyzer, and Money Maker have a bird or two left in em'.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Jonny, it's game off tomorrow. No avians to be had.


----------



## Rabbeye

Ohhhh....the bus driver ran out of avians to hunt? Guess unins caent learn me on kilin gese or duks. I wus a figuern you wood no wher to kill weth this cold wether weis getin. Good thing im a settin o a field with abut 400 of them gese. Even have 18 or so of them sno gese usin it. We will beins killin in the mornin. Keep look there bus drive captin Calvin. Mae be with ur expertice u will fins sum. Keep me postd. 

I no I have a few gese left in my ole Tim grounds in the mornin. 

Maybea I will be seein ya around soon. Luv to run into ya. 

Your in the little league buddy, you just don't realize it.


----------

